# Rare Marx Train? Need help from experts.



## vafire (Sep 26, 2010)

*Hello Everyone*

I have been researching this train model for the last 6 months with no luck. I have not been able to find any documented photos of this model or description. The engine is stamped Marx in the inner back of the engine. The Engine is 4 wheel only with fake wheels in the front and back of the tin case on the lower skirt of the engine. The entire set in in metal / Tin with no plastics. The overall length of the engine is about 11.5 inches.

The box it was in has the PA plant address on it so im guessing it could be post opening of the PA plant in 1934. It looks similar to Very Early models with the single pin coupler but has a bar type. The engine also features a headlight and bulb. I have tested the engine and it still works....and shocks the poop out of you if you touch the tracks.


The transformer has a reset/overload button on it so that makes me also think 40's? not sure when the exact date of this tech was added. 

Another noticeable difference in the engine is the single step up with the metal boiler rails. Most have a double step up railing design. The track is a 12 piece oval and there are 4 other cars. The noticeable difference of the engine to take note of is the Front:










And the lower. 









*HERE IS THE ENTIRE shot of the engine- Large detailed photo- Didn't want to distort the thread with the width.* http://www.yourtownbath.com/engine_1.JPG


I am looking to the experts for this one since other so called experts have not been able to help me over the last few months. If possible, i would like to know the date and or model. The set has box but no top. Thanks in advance!

Here are some more photos that could help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Unable to afford a reference I can do it for free. 150 and up.

The Gerard plant was purchased in 1935 by Marx

Your rolling stock has metal plate wheels.

1935 to 1949 as a guess.

Rare is a loosely defined term.

Maybe you could ask these guys. My reference.

The yellow Wabash gondola may have a built date on the side. That could be close to the original. The quality is not good enough to read it.

941 seems a good bet for the engine number, often the tender displayed it.

You don't show a single knuckle connector. If they are metal and have the double spade design my guess stands. Any plastic then go to the next earlier twenty years.

Production was suspended for the war years, so 40,41 or late 40's.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My first thought in seeing the loco shell was noticing the hole on the right side. That's right about where a key would go on a typical prewar wind-up (clockwork) train. This one is motorized, obviously ... but makes me think that it was built in that transition period where both were offered for cheaper entry-level stuff. 

HEY ... I FOUND IT ...

It's a Marx #994, as shown on this link:

http://marxtinplatetrains.com/marx_guide_locos.htm

This link puts the date at 1950's:

http://reviews.ebay.com/MARX-TIN-TRAIN-LOCOMOTIVE-IDENTIFICATION-GUIDE_W0QQugidZ10000000009480012

More ... "#994 was the last of the Marx tinplates."

http://www.thortrains.net/tinplat1.htm

Hope that helps,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

:smilie_daumenpos:Jeez You got TWOFER!

I ID'd the my old engine as an 898 from you link!!. 
I got it from a cousin and was purchased in the late 40's. It does have a keyhole Too!, but it is electric.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Glad to hear the links offered some bonus help!

What do you think of my keyhole theory? Can you think of any other reason for the hole on the right side?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The link description were quite accurate. You are right they did offer spring powered engine versions. I am sure someone will relaese an affordable guide soon.


----------



## vafire (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks so very much!!! You all have been a huge help Thanks TJ for the links. This is how i have identified the engine. Any idea what these go for in working order usually? I was going to stick it on ebay along with some other things before i loose the house..lol. 

*Again, thank you for your help.* I was guessing 40's but 50's to 60's is ok too. Just looks like a very old model compared to other models that came out around the same time. 

P.S. Has anyone else been shocked by these tracks? LMAO


----------

